
Startup Success 2006 [video] - with Guy Kawasaki, Reid Hoffman, Joe Kraus and more - danw
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2401538119328376288
======
SimJapan2005
joe is really inspiring - reality and never ending persistence.

side note - they way he speaks reminds me of my manager at NEC, Cebu. such a
deep philosophical person.

